# Nova estação Aercus e serviço de cloud



## nuninho (16 Nov 2016 às 20:08)

Olá.

Tenho a actual estação PCE-FWS 20 Solar mas espero que comprar uma nova estação meteorológica sem a consola de tela - AERCUS INSTRUMENTS™ WEATHERSLEUTH® - PROFESSIONAL IP WEATHER STATION. 

- *Qual é o serviço de cloud weather (sem qualquer atraso para mínimo e máximo)?* Mas não quero que WUnderground é confuso porque WU guarda as temperaturas, ventos, pressão... para mín./máx. só em cada um intervalo de uns minutos apesar de "Rapid Fire" (programa Cumulus)


----------



## nuninho (19 Nov 2016 às 12:22)

Alguma ajuda?


NOTA: Infelizmente, Aercus (WH2600) não é suportado pelo programa "Cumulus".


----------

